
Show HN: Finch Developer Tools – Save and Sync Chrome DevTools Styles - degif
https://finch.io/chrome/
======
degif
Hey HN! I'm one of two developers at Finch. Thought the Chrome extension is
far from perfect, we are super excited to show you what we've built so far. If
you have some feedback/questions, I'm all ears!

